# FS/FT-IT dat,channa marulius !!Price Drop!!



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 1 IT dats:

7-8 inch guy is verry nice but the snakeheads stressing him out right now. hes eating prawn, shrimp, bloodworms, live fish. asking $80 obo

















channa marulius:

10 inches long. He is verry active and swims around lots. He chills at the top of the tank middle of the tank and even the bottom. He loves his prawns and live fish. asking $10 if taken tonight


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

if u buy both dats ill let them both go for $100. deal ends April 27th. or willing to trade for other fish.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

why you selling the maru?


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

changing up my 75 gallon and i know he will get to big for it so its best he goes to his final home sooner so he can relax the rest of his days lol.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

ahh good call, good luck. i'd get him but they will outgrow my tanks too


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

o0o0o0o I want the watermelon pleco


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

that snakehead is awesome!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

pleco is pending!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

small dat is gone.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

price drop!!!


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

Can you save the snakehead for me? i'll pick it up on sat.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

cowis said:


> pleco is pending!


bad form .............


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

juice i just moved and i cant keep him sorry man. i love that fish but life got in the way.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

dont worry juice the pleco will be safe in my pleco tank


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

cowis said:


> juice i just moved and i cant keep him sorry man. i love that fish but life got in the way.


all good man ..


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

bump willing to trade for thesse fish.... offer me.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Snakehead is 10 bucks if u get him tonight


----------



## hlcrs (Apr 28, 2011)

PM'ing for the SH!!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

SH pending.


----------

